# +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

+++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++ 


الحب العاطفى الواعى



مقدمة

الحب هو قوة حياة خلاقة مصدرها الله ، ف" الله محبة" (يو8:4)، الحب الصحيح هو ذلك الذى يكون مقدمة للخطوبة و الزواج، فلا يوجد حب لمجرد الحب، وإلا يكون شخص يتسلى بالطرف الأخر وهدفه الوحيد هو الإستمتاع، ودائما الذى يحب شخص حب حقيقى يخاف عليه ولا يقبل أن يمسه أحد بكلمة سوء.


نكرر الحب لابد أن يكون مقدمة للزواج، أو كما يقول علماء العلوم الإنسانية (الأنثروبولوجى) أن "الحب يكرسه وعد بالزواج" وبناء عليه فيجب أن يكون له زمان مناسب يتفق هذا الزمان مع ظروف الطرفين وإمكانياتهم، ومن الممكن أن تكون الظروف مناسبة تماما بعد التخرج مباشرة ، وقد يحتاج الشاب لعدة سنوات بعد التخرج.


ومعظم مشاكل الشباب فى الحب ترجع إلى عدم اختيار الوقت المناسب، ويحدث نتيجة لهذا أن يضطر أحد الطرفين إلى التخلى عن الأخر ، لأن هناك ظروف أقوى، وتلامس مع الواقع بنزع الأحلام الوردية.


وكان يمكن تلاشى كل هذا لو أحسن الفرد صنع القرار، وفكر جيدا و لم ينساق إلى عاطفته مهما كانت مقدسة، طالما لن يتوافر لها طريق التحقيق النهائى (الزواج) وبهذا ينجى نفسه من الدخول فى دوامة من العذاب و الاحباط أو الإكتئاب و اليأس.


ونحب أن نوضح أنه يجب أن يكون فى قلوبنا فى البداية حب عام تجاه المجتمع و الأسرة، وذلك قبل أن يكون لنا حب خاص موجه إلى شخص من الجنس الأخر بهدف الزواج، فالمعروف أن الكوب لا يفيض إن لم يمتلىء أولا.




مم يتولد الحب؟؟

يتولد الحب من عاطفة الإنسان، والعاطفة جهاز خاص موجود فى النفس الإنسانية، فالنفس الإنسانية فيها عنصران أساسيان:
العقل : وهو المسئول عن الوعى و الإدراك (الفهم) والتفكير و الاستنتاج و صنع القرارات.
العاطفة : وهى المسئولة عن المشاعر و الأحاسيس(الفرح،الحماس،الحب،الحزن،الكراهية) وحينما يوجد الإعجاب فهو يحرك العاطفة فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب.



الميل و الإعجاب:


قلنا سابقا أن الصداقة بين شاب و شابة ممكن أن تتطور وحينما أن تتطور فهى تصل إلى درجة الإعجاب(إعجاب بشخصيتها-طريقة تفكيرها-شكلها أدبها…)، وعندما يُعجب الشاب بفتاة فهو يرى فيها الأشياء الجميلة ، وكلما تقدم الإعجاب و زاد، اختفت من تفكيره و بصره الأشياء السيئة لذلك يقال أن "الحب أعمى"
LOVE IS BLIND
وقد رأى أحد المفكرين فى هذا القول مبالغة زائدة و فى رأيه أن الحب أعور(أى يرىبعين واحدة) يرى بها المحاسن و الأشياء الجميلة ، أما قولهم "أعمى" إذن فهو لا يرى أى شيئاًَ على الإطلاق! والحب لا يرى الأشياء الجميلة فقط ، بل أيضاً حتى الأشياء السيئة يراها جميلة فهو يرى فى الفتاة العنيدة أن شخصيتها قوية! و فى الماكرة و الخبيثة يرى الحكمة و الذكاء!


هذا الميل والإعجاب عبارة عن شعور عاطفى يدفعه للوجود على الساحة و يزيده عدة عوامل :


1- عوامل داخلية : وتتمثل فى الميل إلى الجنس الأخر ، و هذا ميل طبيعى و مقدس ، لكنه يحتاج إلى توجيه و إرشادحتى يسلك الإنسان بحكمة ، ولا شك أن إعتدال الأمور هو أنجحها فلا إفراط فى العلاقات ، ولا احجام و انزواء و تقوقع.


2-عوامل خارجية : مثل الملابس الجميلة الأنيقة-عطور خاصة-وسائر طرق التجميل ... بالإضافة للجو العام (جو شاعرى-موسيقى هادئة-ضوء خافت).


هذا و تختلف درجة الميل و الإعجاب من شخص إلى أخر ، وعندما يوجد الميل و الإعجاب بين شخصين فلا يمكن إخفاؤه عن الأخرين ، فسوف يشعرون به (من طريقة تعاملك معها-نظراتك إليها)، فالميل و الإعجاب لغة صامتة يحس بها الناس.


لكن انتبه :


فليس معنى الإعجاب بشخص من الجنس الأخر ، أن تحاول أن تكون لك علاقة خاصة معه ، فلماذا لا يستمر الإعجاب إعجاباً دون ارتباط عاطفى؟!
1- فيجب أن لا تنسى أن هناك شخصيات لها جاذبية عامة ، أى تتمتع بالقدرة على جذب انتباه كل من يتعامل معها.. فهل يفكر كل هؤلاء المعجبون فى الارتباط بهذه الشخصية عاطفياً!!! 
2- كل إنسان فيه من الصفات الجميلة ما يستحق الإعجاب ، فلا مانع بالإعجاب بالأخرين ، ولكن لتستغل هذا الإعجاب فى اكتساب هذه الصفات الجميلة والتى تنقصك.
3- ليس معنى إعجابى بشخص أن يُعجب هو أيضاً بى ، فلابد من احترام حرية الشخص الأخر.
4- لابد من تحكيم العقل و العودة إلى الواقع ، بدلا من تخيل إعجاب من طرف ما نتيجة لتفسيرات مرضية تخدم رغباتنا.



ماذا يعجب الشاب فى الشابة التى يرغب الارتباط بها (والعكس) :
كثيراً ما يميل شاب إلى شابة معينة لأنها تشبهه، و تشترك معه فى كثير من الصفات و الميول ، والواقع أنه يعجب بنفسه أو بصورته فيها.


لكن هناك كثيرين يميلون إلى من يختلفون عنهم ، فهو يراها مكملة له ، فالكثير الحركة مثلاً يحب الهادئة ، الأسمر يميل إلى الأبيض.


الشاب قد يحب فتاة لأنها تشبه أمه، فبها صفات كثيرة من أمه، بل قد يصل الأمر إلى التشابه فى الشكل أيضاً.
أحياناً يكون الإعجاب نتيجة لجمال الشكل وهو ما يسمى ب
"PHYSICAL ATTRACTIVENESS" 
(الجاذبية البدنية).


فالشاب يحب فى الفتاة : الشعر الأصفر-العيون الزرقاء والخضراء-الصوت الجميل . و باقى الصفات الجسمية الجمالية .
و الفتاة تحب فى الشاب : طول الفتى-أناقة ملابسه-جمال وانسجام ملامح الوجه.
ويكون التركيز على النواحى الجمالية كبيراً فى فترة المراهقة و بداية العشرينات.
ولا شك أن الاهتمام بجمال الشكل مهم وطبيعى بالنسبة للرجل ، لأن الرجل يتأثر و يستثار بمجرد النظر .
لكن عند الثلاثين وما بعدها ، لا يصبح للشكل أهميته الكبرى ، إذ يطغى الجانب العقلى والواقعى على تفكير الشباب ، فيكتفى بأن تكون الفتاة مقبولة شكلاً .


قد يُعجب شاب بشابة نتيجة لتعبيراتها اللفظية الراقية التى تعبر عن الأحاسيس والمشاعر (شكر-إعجاب-مديح-تهنئة...) فالذى يعجب الشاب فى الفتاة هو بلا شك رقتها و عذوبتها ولطفها .


ممكن الإعجاب يكون نتيجة لسعة الأفق واتساع الفكر الذى يتمتع به أحد الطرفين ، فهى تجيد الحديث فى مجالات مختلفة وهى قارئة و مثقفة تستمتع بالحديث معها وتذهل من إطلاعها .


يميل الشاب المسيحى إلى الفتاة التى لها نشاط روحى ، خادمة، منتظمة ومواظبة على الحضور للكنيسة .


كثيراً ما تحلم الشابة بالارتباط بشاب له شهرته ، وله وضعه القيادى (حب البطل) ،فهى تُسر بأنه على الرغم من معرفته لعدد كثير من الشابات إلا أنه يلتفت إليها فقط ، ويهتم بها كثيراً ، ويفضلها على غيرها .
أنماط أو مستويات أو درجات الحب فى الكتاب المقدس :
حب الايروس (الحب الشهوانى) :Eros1-
وهو الذى يريد أن يمتلك الآخر فهو يتعامل مع الآخر كشىء و ليس شخص ، وهو حب أنانى متمركز حول الذات ، وهو حب استهلاكى يتخذ الآخر مجالاً لإشباع الشهوات .
نموذج : أمنون و ثامار .


حب الفيليا (الحب الإنسانى العادى) hilia2-


وهو حب متبادل من خلاله تسود مشاعر الود، وهو عاطفى جداً ، والعاطفية فيه تطغى على العقل ، وهو حب متقلب .
نموذج : حب المراهقين-الحب بين أزواج و زوجات أبرار العهد القديم (مثلاً حب يعقوب لراحيل).


حب الأغابى (الحب المسيحى) :Agape3-


وهو الحب الإنسانى الأصيل ، والذى كان يتمتع به آدم وحواء قبل السقوط ، وحينما تمم الكلمة المتجسد الفداء و جدد طبيعتنا بالروح القدس، أعاد إلينا هذا الحب ، و أصبح يتمتع به كل إنسان مسيحى مؤمن ، ومن صفاته أنه حب باذل مُضحى ، حب حقيقى ، ناضج وواعى ، حب قوى وله القدرة على الانتصار على الموت فهو حب خالد.


أسئلة :


س1 : كيف أعرف أن هذا النداء الداخلى والإنجذاب نحو الآخر هو حب و ليس عشقاً؟؟


-العشق والشهوة يقوم على التهور والاندفاع والانفعال العنيف ، بينما الحب ليس كذلك، بل هو بذل فيه وقار، حماس فيه اتزان، سرور و ابتهاج فيه تعقل و استقرار.
-العشق يقوم على نزوة متقلبة ، أو رغبة عابرة أو غرض رخيص، بينما الحب يقوم على وعد أبدى متبادل بقبول الآخر و تعهد بتحمل شخصه بكل ما فيه.
-الحب يتجه نحو الكينونة لا نحو الملكية ، بمعنى أننا نحب الشخص لنفسه لا لصفاته.
-الحب الذى يعتمد على الغريزة الجنسية فقط فهو ليس حباً على الإطلاق ولكنه شهوة سريعة الزوال.
-ولكى تتمكن من التأكد من صدق النداء الداخلى فيك، فهذا يتطلب أولاً أن يكون لك حياة روحية صادقة، تعطيك البرهان وتشعرك بأن روح الله يعمل بوضوح فى هذا الأمر، وأن الضمير صادق و مخلص و غير منقسم.


*هذا و يستوعب مفهوم الحب الصادق هذه الخصائص التالية :
1-الاستمتاع برفقة الطرف الآخر مع الرغبة فى إدامة النظر إليه ، و التأمل فيه و التحدث معه.
2-تقبل الطرف الآخر كما هو.
3-حرص كل طرف على مصالح الطرف الآخر.
4-احترام المحبوب و تقديره.
5-البذل والعطاء بتقديم أقصى ما يمكن 
"Giving the utmost"
حتى ولو وصل الأمر إلى حد التضحية بالنفس من أجل المحبوب.
6-فهم شخصية الطرف الآخر و اتجاهاته و تفضيلاته و دوافع سلوكه.
7-التلقائية فى التعامل و شعور كل طرف بأنه على طبيعته فى وجود الآخر.
8-الإفصاح عن الخبرات والمشاعر الشخصية .
9-الانشغال بالمحبوب حتى فى الأوقات التى يتعين فيها الإنخراط فى نشاطات أخرى.
10-التفرد
"Exclusiveness"
أى وجود جاذبية خاصة للمحبوب لا يمكن استبدالها ، ويقتضى هذا منتهى الالتزام والإخلاص للمحبوب، مع الامتناع عن إقامة أى علاقة مماثلة مع طرف آخر.
11-الرغبة الجنسية 
"Sexual Desire"
وتظهر فى رغبة المحب فى القرب البدنى من المحبوب و لمسه و مداعبته ، ولكن يتم ضبط تلك الرغبة و التسامى بها لاعتبارات أخلاقية و دينية .فإذا كانت تتوفر فيك هذه الخصائص فاعلم أنك تحب.



س2 : الحب فى سن المراهقة ، لماذا لا تحبذونه؟!


-أعلم أن البعض منكم ممن تعلق قلبه بفتاة معينة ، لا يقبل أن يقال له لا تحب الآن ، ولكن تعالوا معاً نتدارس هذه النقاط :
1-الحب فى سن المراهقة و مستلزماته من مقابلات و نزهات و خطابات و أحاديث عاطفية ...الخ يشغل تفكير المراهق و يعوقه عن العمل و النجاح فى الدراسة ، و يبذل المراهق جهداً كبيراً للتغلب على حالة عدم التركيز هذه و لكنه لا يستطيع فيتأخر عن زملائه و يفقد تفوقه و امتيازه.


وإن كان البعض يرى أن الحب قد يحفز الفرد للنجاح ليكون موضع تقدير واعجاب من الشخص الذى يحبه ، ولكن غالباً ما يحدث العكس.


2-هناك فجوة عمرية (تقدر بحوالى 12-17 سنة) بين النضج الجنسى للمراهق و النضج الاقتصادى ، فإذا قلنا أن سن البلوغ الجنسى هو الثالثة عشر تقريباً، فسن النضج الإقتصادى يكون فى الغالب بين 25-30 سنة (حيث يكون الشاب قد أنهى فترة التعليم و الخدمة العسكرية ، والتحق بعمل مناسب ، و جمع لنفسه مبلغاً من المال لشراء و تأسيس سكن الزوجية) و خلال مدة هذه الفجوة يتطلب من المراهق التوفيق بين دوافعه الجنسية و متطلبات المجتمع ، فإذا أقدم على الحب فى هذه الفترة فهو يزيد المشكلة تعقيداً، فهما لا يستطيعان اللقاء لأن العرف و التقاليد و قيم المجتمع و المُثل الدينية لا تُقر هذا اللقاء ، لأنهما لا يستطيعان الزواج لعدم استقلالهما مادياً بعد ، مما يدفعهم للتقابل خِلسة ويأتيان بسلوك لا يرضى عنه المجتمع و ينظر إليه الناس نظرة احتقار، و نشير هنا إلى أن طول مدة هذه العلاقات يجعلها كثيراً ما تتحول تدريجياً إلى علاقات جسدية مما يعرض إلى الانحدار فى مهاوى الرذيلة.
3-عدم القدرة على تحقيق العهود بالزواج فى المستقبل ، يتعاهد المحبوبان على الزواج ، وتعيش الفتاة على هذا الأمل غير عابثة بما يقوله الناس عنها ولا بمراجعة وتأنيب الأصدقاء المخلصين ، وتمر الأيام ، وإذا بهذا الشاب يتخرج من الجامعة وتنفتح عيناه ليرى الدنيا بمنظار آخر ، وإذا الفتاة التى اختارها فى حداثته لا تصلح أن تشاركه حياته الجديدة ، فيتنصل من وعده، ولكنه قد لا يستطيع أن يصارح فتاته بهذا فيراوغ ، إلى أن تفاجأ الفتاة بارتباطه بأخرى، فتتحطم حياتها ويضيع مستقبلها ، وطبيعى أن يُحجم الشباب عن الزواج من فتاة عاشت عمرها كله تحب شخصاً آخر.


وما يحدث من الشاب قد يحدث من الفتاة أيضاً، فهى فى الغالب غير قادرة على تحقيق العهد بالزواج ممن تحبه، إذ كثيراً ما يحدث أن يتقدم لخطبتها شاب آخر جاهز، وعلى خُلق فتوافق الأسرة على الفور، وعبثاً تحاول الفتاة أن تُفهم والديها أنها تحب شاباً آخر مازال فى مرحلة التعليم، فالوالدان لا يجدان وجهاً للمقارنة إطلاقاً ! فهذا رجل محترم له دخل كبير وعنده كذا و كذا... ، وأما ذاك فتلميذ لا يعرف أحد مصيره إلا الله ، وهنا تضطر الفتاة-تحت ضغط الأسرة-للزواج تاركة ورائها صديقها!
و الأن أترك لك الحكم..


س3 : هل تصارح الفتاة من تحبه بحبها؟!


-جرى العرف أن الشاب هو الذى يبادر و يتكلم أولاً، ولكن ماذا تفعل الفتاة إن أرادت أن تعبر عن حبها لشاب؟ هل تعلن له صراحةً عن هذا الحب؟!


نقول إنه يمكن للفتاة أن تعبر عن رغبتها ومشاعرها هذه بطرق متنوعة (مثل : إبراز اهتمامها به-مديحه على أعماله الجيدة-تهنئته فى مناسباته المفرحة- تعزيته و مؤازرته فى أوقات ألمه وحزنه...الخ) فالحب مشاعر و أحاسيس حية يمكن أن تصل إلى الطرف الآخر بوسائل متنوعة دون الحاجة إلى التصريح علانية بالكلام لئلا يستغل الطرف الآخر هذا الأمر استغلالاً سيئاً، والتعامل مع الشاب بهذه الطريقة المهذبة يشجعه-إن كان يحبها-لأن يتقدم لها طالباً يدها ، أما إذا لم يستجب لها، فلتكن الفتاة فى هذه الحالة أكثر نضجاً فى تقبل هذا "الرفض" دون إصرار على المحاصرة والمطاردة و دون تجريح أو إنقلاب المشاعر إلى كراهية .


وشبابنا المسيحى من الجنسين ، لا يحزن إذا وجد أن من فكر يوماً ما فى الارتباط به، قد تزوج بغيره، فهو كمحب يفرح لسعادة الآخر ، وكمؤمن يثق إنه لم يكن مختاراً له من قبّل الله.


وهنا انتهز الفرصة للتأكيد على أن علاقة الحب الحقيقى ، علاقة طاهرة ، وليس فيها ما يخزى أو يخجل ، وهذا بدوره يشجعنا على أن نسير فى علاقتنا هذه فى النور ، فنكشف هذه المشاعر وهذه الرغبة فى الارتباط للكبار، فأجمل لحظة فى حياة الأب أو الأم هى تلك التى يأتيه فيها ابنه أو بنته ويطلعه على أخفى ما لديّه من أسرار ، ففوزه بهذه الثقة يشعره بنجاحه فى رسالته كأب، ومكافأة له على تفهمه و رحابة صدره، وهم بما لديهم من خبرة قادرين على إرشادك والإجابة على أسئلتك و استفساراتك ، و تجنيبك المتاعب التى عانوها من قبل حتى لا تعانيها .



س4 : هل هناك حقاً (حب من أول نظرة)؟


ما يسمى بالحب من أول نظرة، هو مجرد إعجاب أو اشتهاء، وهو نوع من الافتتان
Fascination
أو الانبهار، فهو يعتمد على تلقائية الانجذاب، والانبهار بالمفاتن الجسدية فحسب، وقد تتساءل: ولما لا أكون قد "وقعت" فى الحب فعلاً؟! وذلك لأن الحب كما قلنا يتولد من العاطفة ، والعاطفة كما تقول معطيات علم النفس هى "مركب انفعالى يتكون على مستوى الإرادة والإدراك و الشعور" ومعروف أن المركب فى الكيمياء يتكون بصعوبة ولا يمكن فصل مكوناته بسهولة، فكم و كم يكون المركب الإنسانى إذن من حيث شدة درجة الصعوبة فى التكوين والانفصال.


وهذا المركب يتكون خلال اللقاءات الثنائية المتكررة حيث يكون خلالها عنصر التجاذب مؤثراً و فعالاً، ومن التعريف السابق فإن هذا المركب يتكون ليس فى غيبة العقل أو الإرادة أو الاحساس، ولكن وكل من المحبان يدرك ويريد ويشعر، فأنت إذن لا تقع فى حب واحدة عفواً، ولكنك لابد أن تجعل نفسك فى حالة حب معها و على حد تعبير أحدهم" الناس لا يقعون فى الحب لكنهم ينمون فيه".



س5 : هل يلزم أن يكون هناك حب قبل الزواج ؟؟


الحب ينمو و يكتمل فى الزواج، ولكنه يبدأ قبل الزواج، لذا يلزم لذلك الذى يختار شريكاً لحياته أن يكون على استعداد تام لأن يحبه ، ويشعر بميل روحى و نفسى وانجذاب عاطفى نحوه.. وإلا فلينتظر، و حقيقة أن كثيراً من أجدادنا لم يكونوا يرون زوجاتهم إلا على كرسى الإكليل فى الكنيسة ، ومع ذلك كان حب الزوجين لبعضهما ينمو و يزداد!!


لكن هذا كان فى الماضى، أما الآن فى عصرنا هذا ونحن فى بدء الألفية الثالثة، فلا يناسبه هذا الوضع و تلك المفاجأة، لذا رتبت الكنيسة فترة الخطوبة ليتعرف كل من الخطيبين على بعضهما البعض فى إطار الوقار والقداسة والحشمة و عدم التصنع و الوضوح والصراحة التامة من البداية، لأنه"لا خفى إلا و يُعلن" 


ويسرنى أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأقدم دعوة إلى هؤلاء المقبلين على الزواج.. دعوة على تصنيع الحب.. نعم تصنيع الحب، فبإمكاننا أن نصنع الحب و نغذيه فينمو، ولا أقصد بالحب هنا ذلك الحب الرومانسى العاطفى الذى تعرضه لنا الروايات وأفلام السينما كحب "قيس و ليلى" أو "روميو و جوليت" والذى يمتد سنوات قبل الزواج، ولكن أقصد الحب الناضج الواعى، وذلك بجهادنا للاتفاق فى الميول والاتجاهات، وباستعدادنا الكامل للبذل والعطاء والتضحية من أجل سعادة الآخر، وذلك خلال اللقاءات المستمرة التى بعلم وسماح الأهل، ونؤكد على أهمية لمسات المشاركة الوجدانية فى تقوية هذا الحب، فلنحرص إذن أن نحيط الحب ونشمله بالرعاية والتنشيط والتجديد، ولنروى شجرة الحب و نواظب على هذا، ولنقلع الآفات أول بأول حتى يزدهر الحب و يثمر أثماراً مباركة تجعل من البيت المسيحى كنيسة طاهرة مقدسة. 



س6 : كيف يمكن علاج فتور الحب؟؟ 


-المحبان قلما يستطيعان أن يبقيا فوق قمة الحب الشامخة لأن البقاء فوق الذرى العالية يصيب بالدوار أحياناً، وهذا هو السبب فى أن معجزة الحب الكبرى تخيب أحياناً ويستيقظ المحب على الحقيقة الأليمة آلا وهى أخطاء المحبوب، فيرى الآخر كما هو على حقيقته وليس كما كان يتخيله، غير أن الحب الناضج لا ينزعج لهذه الضعفات و النقائص فهى علامة من علامات الحياة الإنسانية، ومجالاً خصباً للنمو فى المحبة و تعميقها ، وذلك بقبول واحتمال هذه الضعفات بصدر رحب و تفّهم، فالمحبة"تحتمل كل شئ... وترجو كل شئ وتصبر على كل شئ"(1كو 7:13) هذا مع المحاولة المخلصة للإصلاح بلطف، والصلاة المستمرة من أجل أن يتدخل الله ويصلح هذا الاعوجاج، والمحبة الحقيقية " تستر كثرة من الخطايا "(1بط8:4) فالحب الناضج العميق كفيل بحماية الرابطة بين المحبين، وقديماً قال أرسطو : "إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهى لم يكن فى يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً" .


، فالنعمة التى بدأت عملها فى هذا الحب من البداية ، قادرة أن تكمل وتعبر بالمحبين الصادقين فوق الأحداث و الهموم و الضعفات.​


----------



## ميرنا (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

بعد اذن مشرفين القسم الموضوع جميل اوى هثبته ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

اتفضل يا باشا الموضوع يستاهل​ 
والف شكر لصاحبة الموضوع​ 
الرائعة كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> بعد اذن مشرفين القسم الموضوع جميل اوى هثبته ​



ميرسى اوى يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اتفضل يا باشا الموضوع يستاهل​
> والف شكر لصاحبة الموضوع​
> الرائعة كاندى​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا فراشه يا قمر​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاندى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاندى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...




شكرااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## jowana (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

موضوع جميل


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



jowana قال:


> موضوع جميل



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*الله يا كاندى منتهى الروعة ها الموضوع*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الله يا كاندى منتهى الروعة ها الموضوع*



*ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

ميرسي جدا علي معلوماتك الجامدة دي


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

الحب مسئولية يتعهد بها الطرفان وهذه المسؤلية لايحددها ولايعرف ملامحها غير الزواج وما قبلها الخطوبة طبعا غير ذلك حرق اعصاب على الفاضى لان العلاقة تكون غير محددة ولايعرفها احد ويا سلام على شوية غيرة من كل طرف شوية تبقى ايه بقى نارررر انت بتكلم دى ليه  او انت بتكلمى داه ليه شكلها واضح انها غلط كده بس ممكن قبل الخطوبة تبقى فى تعارف بس بشكل مقنن​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



monlove قال:


> ميرسي جدا علي معلوماتك الجامدة دي



ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



rosemary84 قال:


> الحب مسئولية يتعهد بها الطرفان وهذه المسؤلية لايحددها ولايعرف ملامحها غير الزواج وما قبلها الخطوبة طبعا غير ذلك حرق اعصاب على الفاضى لان العلاقة تكون غير محددة ولايعرفها احد ويا سلام على شوية غيرة من كل طرف شوية تبقى ايه بقى نارررر انت بتكلم دى ليه  او انت بتكلمى داه ليه شكلها واضح انها غلط كده بس ممكن قبل الخطوبة تبقى فى تعارف بس بشكل مقنن​



شكرااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

وانا مش بحب الغيره ابداااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ingy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

مرسى على الموضوع جامد جدا
لان الحب اجمل حاجة فى الوجود لان الله محبة


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



ingy قال:


> مرسى على الموضوع جامد جدا
> لان الحب اجمل حاجة فى الوجود لان الله محبة



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى

ولكلامك الجميل​


----------



## sameh7610 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*السلام والنعمة*
*الموضوع رائع وانا استفدت منه بصراحة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## undertacker (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

الف شكر


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*الله تسلم ايدك يا مشرفيتنا يا قمر فعلا موضوع فوق الرائع واكيد اي شخص يقرأة هيستفيد منه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك امين*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندي

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك

​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

بجد يا كاندى موضوع تحفه ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



sameh7610 قال:


> *السلام والنعمة*
> *الموضوع رائع وانا استفدت منه بصراحة
> ربنا يباركك*



ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



undertacker قال:


> الف شكر



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *الله تسلم ايدك يا مشرفيتنا يا قمر فعلا موضوع فوق الرائع واكيد اي شخص يقرأة هيستفيد منه*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك امين*​



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى 

على الكلام الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندي
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ​



شكرااااااااااااا يا محامى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> بجد يا كاندى موضوع تحفه ربنا يباركك



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## dontask (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

الموضوع هايل جدا يا كاندى  واكيد انت او انتى شخص محب وجربت الحب انا بقى عاوز استشارتك فى حبى علشان عندى مشكله كبيرة جدا ونفسى حد يكلمنى فيها ويقدر يحلها معايا وياريت ترد عليا وبجد الموضوع جميل جدا كل اللى اقدر اقوله منتظر الرد وسى يو
                                                         keep going >>go go go


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



dontask قال:


> الموضوع هايل جدا يا كاندى  واكيد انت او انتى شخص محب وجربت الحب انا بقى عاوز استشارتك فى حبى علشان عندى مشكله كبيرة جدا ونفسى حد يكلمنى فيها ويقدر يحلها معايا وياريت ترد عليا وبجد الموضوع جميل جدا كل اللى اقدر اقوله منتظر الرد وسى يو
> keep going >>go go go



انا اسفه انى اتـأخرت كتير فى الرد

انا تحت امرك ممكن تبعت رساله خاصه وممكن تكتب فى نفس الموضوع​


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضع حلو اوي تعيش ماما كاندي حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## star love (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

بجد موضوعك جميل اوى ياكاندى ويستاهل انه يتسبت بصراحة ميرسيه جدا على الموضوع الجميل ده    وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ديما رياض (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

انا بشكرك كثير  علئ هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا ولمتكامل من جميع النواحي  ويارب تتوفقي بحياتك


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضع حلو اوي تعيش ماما كاندي حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



star love قال:


> بجد موضوعك جميل اوى ياكاندى ويستاهل انه يتسبت بصراحة ميرسيه جدا على الموضوع الجميل ده    وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



ديما رياض قال:


> انا بشكرك كثير  علئ هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا ولمتكامل من جميع النواحي  ويارب تتوفقي بحياتك




شكراااااااااا لزوقك ولمحبتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## hani77 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

شكرا


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



hani77 قال:


> شكرا



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## mickey_mano (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

حلو قوى الموضوع ده وجانى فى وقته 
                               ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*موضوع فعلا ممتاز ويستاهل التثبيت*


----------



## أبو لؤي (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

هذا اللي ضيع الشباب


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



mickey_mano قال:


> حلو قوى الموضوع ده وجانى فى وقته
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *موضوع فعلا ممتاز ويستاهل التثبيت*



ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



أبو لؤي قال:


> هذا اللي ضيع الشباب



ياريت تقولى ايه هو اللى ضيع الشباب

بالظبط لو سمحت​


----------



## love my jesus (11 يونيو 2008)

جميل اوووووووووووووى يا كاندى  والموضوع رائع وربنا يباركيك


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



love My Jesus قال:


> جميل اوووووووووووووى يا كاندى  والموضوع رائع وربنا يباركيك



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## alraoy (17 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا يا صديقي بالنسبة لطرحك مثل هالموضوع ان بحيك على هالفكرة وجزاك الله كل خير                          ولكن هل هناك حب عاطفي واعي وغير واعي انا برأي الحب بكل انواعه هو                                                 حب واحد لاغير                :


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



alraoy قال:


> مرحبا يا صديقي بالنسبة لطرحك مثل هالموضوع ان بحيك على هالفكرة وجزاك الله كل خير                          ولكن هل هناك حب عاطفي واعي وغير واعي انا برأي الحب بكل انواعه هو                                                 حب واحد لاغير                :




شكرااااااااااااااا على اول مشاركه فى المنتدى 

الموضوع نور​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

منتهى الروعة ها الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



amjad-ri قال:


> منتهى الروعة ها الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## *malk (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

رائع و مفيد اوى يا كاندى

ميرسىىىىىى


----------



## Mido_28 (9 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا -ربنا يعوضك


----------



## dodoz (9 يوليو 2008)

_thx 
w rbna e3odk_


----------



## donasika (9 يوليو 2008)

موضووووووووووووووووووووووووووع هايييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا يا كندى ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



keky قال:


> رائع و مفيد اوى يا كاندى
> 
> ميرسىىىىىى



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كيكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



mido_28 قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا -ربنا يعوضك



ميرسى لزوقك يا ميدو​


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



dodoz قال:


> _thx
> w rbna e3odk_



thank ,you very much​


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



donasika قال:


> موضووووووووووووووووووووووووووع هايييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا يا كندى ربنا يباركك




شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## مرمر نصيف (14 يوليو 2008)

الرب يعوضكم


----------



## طير المهاجر (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

بسم الله القوى


ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يكون معك معا الجميع امين


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



مرمر نصيف قال:


> الرب يعوضكم



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



طير المهاجر قال:


> بسم الله القوى
> 
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يكون معك معا الجميع امين



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

مشكورة كثيرا اختنا الفاضلة كانـــــــــــــــــدى 

                    على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

ولقد استفدت منة اكثر من قراءة كتب كثيرة جدا 


                ولكن احيانا يكون حب المراهقة يبقى مع الانسان وينتهى بخطوبة وجواز

ويوجد كثير من النماذج



http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:bZ8hVs3dBF6ESM:www.sfondideldesktop.com


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يوليو 2008)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك معانا*

*موضوع رائع وكلنا بحاجته*


*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> مشكورة كثيرا اختنا الفاضلة كانـــــــــــــــــدى
> 
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> 
> ...






شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



مورا مارون قال:


> *ربنا يبارك تعبك معانا*
> 
> *موضوع رائع وكلنا بحاجته*
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ارجوا ان اكون قدرت افيدكوا​


----------



## ميلاد نصحى (23 يوليو 2008)

*موضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع فوق الممتاز ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



ميلاد نصحى قال:


> *موضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع فوق الممتاز ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------



## Nemo (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

الموضوع حلو أوى ربنا يعوض تعبك ميرسى


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



nemo قال:


> الموضوع حلو أوى ربنا يعوض تعبك ميرسى



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (4 أغسطس 2008)

*حقيقى موضوع جميل جداً ومتميز
تسلم إيديك يا كاندى الرب يعوضك *​


----------



## dodo s love (5 أغسطس 2008)

_الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



ferrari قال:


> *حقيقى موضوع جميل جداً ومتميز
> تسلم إيديك يا كاندى الرب يعوضك *​



ميرسى ليك يا فرارى 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



dodo s love قال:


> _الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا_​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## ntale20 (7 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك ليك يا اخي الموضوع بجد كتير جميل ويستحق التثبيت ومبروك .


----------



## steven_96 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*





*
*شكراً شكراً*
*على الموضوع*
*الحلو*
*شكراً*






​


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



ntale20 قال:


> مبروك ليك يا اخي الموضوع بجد كتير جميل ويستحق التثبيت ومبروك .



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



steven_96 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## طير المهاجر (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

بسم الله القوى
موضوع راائع جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك بركت ام نور تكون معنا امين


----------



## candy shop (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



طير المهاجر قال:


> بسم الله القوى
> موضوع راائع جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك بركت ام نور تكون معنا امين



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن العذراء (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

الموضوع حلو اوى


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



ابن العذراء قال:


> الموضوع حلو اوى



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع دماااااااااااااااااااااااااار ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> بجد موضوع دماااااااااااااااااااااااااار ربنا يباركك




شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع
  موضوع ممتاذ
  موضوع جامد جدا"
انا مش عرفة اعبر عن اعجابى بية
 الموضوع مش عاوز يتسبت  وبس
دة صاحبت الموضوع لازم تاخد جيزة
على المواضيع الممتاذة البتكتبهلنا
فعلا" انا بشكرك جدا" جدا" يا كاندى
ودايما" تتحفينا بمواضيع مفيدة وجميلة ذى دى
شششككككررررراااااااااا"""""""""""""""""​*


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع​*
> _*موضوع ممتاذ*_
> _*موضوع جامد جدا"*_
> _*انا مش عرفة اعبر عن اعجابى بية*_
> ...


 

ميرسى يا فيفيان على كلامك الجميل

وزقك وتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اية الجمال دة
شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> اية الجمال دة
> شكرا علي تعبك


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا لوقا​


----------



## ديما رياض (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بيك و ان شاء الله  يالوقا وجهة نضري  عجبتك


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ديما رياض قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيك و ان شاء الله يالوقا وجهة نضري عجبتك


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا  ديما​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع
> موضوع ممتاذ
> موضوع جامد جدا"
> انا مش عرفة اعبر عن اعجابى بية
> ...



مش هلاقي كلام احسن من ده
_*صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*_*
بيشو*


----------



## eriny roro (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع اكير من رائع بجد كلامة واقعى جدا 
انا بجد اول مرة استفاد من موضوع عن الحب بالطريقة دى


----------



## Samer Lover (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> مش هلاقي كلام احسن من ده
> _*صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة *_
> _*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*_
> *بيشو*



ميرسى لزوقك يا بيشو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> الموضوع اكير من رائع بجد كلامة واقعى جدا
> انا بجد اول مرة استفاد من موضوع عن الحب بالطريقة دى


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2008)

samer lover قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (20 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2008)

elnegmelaswad قال:


> موضوع رائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك



ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## علي مزيكا (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ميررررسي كثير على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد والرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2008)

علي مزيكا قال:


> ميررررسي كثير على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد والرب يباركك


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
هوه الموضوع طويل بس بجد صدقينى حلو اوى
والاسئله ديه بجد  روعه اوى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كاندى​*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد​*
> _*هوه الموضوع طويل بس بجد صدقينى حلو اوى*_
> _*والاسئله ديه بجد روعه اوى *_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كاندى*_​


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا رامى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## cshaobup515984 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*aoc*

Is aoc power leveling and age of power leveling the same meann??


----------



## porio (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييل جدا*
*ربنا يباركك ياكاندى*
:36_3_13::36_3_13::36_3_13:​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الرب يبارك خدمتكم ونشاطكم
صلواتكم لى​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع جداا كاندي

الرب يبارك  حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## ناوناو (18 فبراير 2009)

الله عليكي بجد رووووووووعة
هو طويل شوية بس ولا يهمك
طولي علينا زي ما أنتي عايزة


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (23 فبراير 2009)

*الله الله يا كاندي ع الموضوع اارائع ده
 بجد موضوع يستاهل احي تحيه*


----------



## RA3OTH 3 (25 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع راااائع بجد ربنا يباركك ومواضيعك فعلا اكثر من رائعة:16_14_20:*


----------



## monygirl (25 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى ياكاندى 
تسلم ايدك على الكلام الجميل دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حوسو (26 فبراير 2009)

تسلمي علي الموضوع لرائع والمميز


----------



## gonees (27 فبراير 2009)

*بجد  عارفة اشكرك  ازاي يا كاندي ع الموضوع الرائع واالمفيد اوييييييي دا *


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى 
ميرسى خالص كاندى


----------



## girgis2 (29 مارس 2009)

:big35:


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

porio قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييل جدا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ياكاندى*
> 
> :36_3_13::36_3_13::36_3_13:​


شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*
> _*الرب يبارك خدمتكم ونشاطكم*_
> 
> _*صلواتكم لى*_​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداا كاندي
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> 
> سلام المسيح


شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> الله عليكي بجد رووووووووعة
> هو طويل شوية بس ولا يهمك
> طولي علينا زي ما أنتي عايزة


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *الله الله يا كاندي ع الموضوع اارائع ده*
> *بجد موضوع يستاهل احي تحيه*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

ra3oth 3 قال:


> *موضوع راااائع بجد ربنا يباركك ومواضيعك فعلا اكثر من رائعة:16_14_20:*


شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

monygirl قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى ياكاندى
> تسلم ايدك على الكلام الجميل دة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

حوسو قال:


> تسلمي علي الموضوع لرائع والمميز


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

gonees قال:


> *بجد عارفة اشكرك ازاي يا كاندي ع الموضوع الرائع واالمفيد اوييييييي دا *


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> ميرسى خالص كاندى



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> :big35:



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## magdygeo (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع دة حلو اووووى


----------



## queen of heart (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل ده كاندي
وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## صوت الرب (28 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع
و يستحق التقييم
شكرا كثير ليكي*


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

magdygeo قال:


> شكرا جدا على الموضوع دة حلو اووووى


 
شكرااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

queen of heart قال:


> شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل ده كاندي
> وربنا يعوض تعبك


 

شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> *موضوع أكثر من رائع*
> *و يستحق التقييم*
> *شكرا كثير ليكي*


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

وشكراااااااااا على التقييم

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع كاندى موضوع اكتر من رائع

شكرا ليكى جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> الموضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> رائع كاندى موضوع اكتر من رائع
> 
> شكرا ليكى جدا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويباركك
​


----------



## يانا فراوله (3 فبراير 2010)

بجد جميل جدا الرب يبارككم


----------



## Nemo (8 فبراير 2010)

دا حاجة جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى يا كاندى يا قمراية
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Mason (20 فبراير 2010)

_موضوع راااااااااائع _
_يستحق التثبيت فعلا_
_ثانكس لمجهودك_​


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااائع 
ماما كاندي 
ربنا يبارك لنا فيكي ياقمر


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى جدا يامامتى موضوع جميل جدا ورائع


----------



## hillbilly (5 مايو 2010)

*الحب العاطفى الواعى جميل قوى*

لماذا يجب التعبير عن الحب في هذا اليوم .... 
ولماذا لم يختر يومان أو أي يوم آخر 
فلا يهمني كثيرا لأن التعبير عن الحب لا يحتاج يوما ولا زمانا معينا ..
لكن أذا اتذكر أحد أمه أو صحابي في هذا اليوم فقط فما أرى فيها شيء .....


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> دا حاجة جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك



شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا كاندى يا قمراية
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> _موضوع راااااااااائع _
> _يستحق التثبيت فعلا_
> _ثانكس لمجهودك_​




شكرااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك



​


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااائع
> ماما كاندي
> ربنا يبارك لنا فيكي ياقمر




شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى جدا يامامتى موضوع جميل جدا ورائع




ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الحب العاطفى الواعى جميل قوى*



hillbilly قال:


> لماذا يجب التعبير عن الحب في هذا اليوم ....
> ولماذا لم يختر يومان أو أي يوم آخر
> فلا يهمني كثيرا لأن التعبير عن الحب لا يحتاج يوما ولا زمانا معينا ..
> لكن أذا اتذكر أحد أمه أو صحابي في هذا اليوم فقط فما أرى فيها شيء .....




شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## back_2_zero (5 يوليو 2010)

موضووووع فعلا جميل اوووووى و مفيد 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (8 يوليو 2010)

موضوع هام و افكاره رائعة .الرب يباركك:
لكنى احب ان اضيف بعض الافكار التى ارى انها هامة و يجب ان تناقش و هى .
انا اتفق معك ان معظم ما يمر به الشاب هواعجاب و ليس حبا لان هذه هى طبيعة الميل ناحية الجنس الاخر .
لكن انا ارى انه لا يوجد ما يسمى بالحب قبل الزواج اطلاقا .الحب لاياتى الا بعد الزواج و بهذه المناسبة هناك شخصيتن فى الكتاب المقدس.....واحد احب قبل الزواج و تزوج بمن احب و هو يعقوب .و كانت راحيل سبب تعبل و نكد كبيرين ليعقوب حتى انها ماتت منه فى الطريق .
اما ابيه اسحق يقول عنه الكتاب انه احب فقة امراته بعد ان اتت اليه رغم انه لم يراها من قبل و لم يقل لنا الكتاب ان اسحق تزوج غيرها لانه كانت كافية بالنسبه له .
و هنا اسال اى شاب انت يا من تنادىبالحب قبل الزواج :هل انك تتزوج حبيبتك هذه ؟ان كنت تضمن هذا فاهلا بالحب و ان كنت لا تضمن فاحذر هذه الرغبات المتعبة التى لا طائل من ورائها الا التعب و المرار .
ثم انى اريد ان اوجه سؤالا محددا لكل فتاة فى المنتدى تؤمن بهذه الفكرة .
انتى تحبى و تريدين ان تقابلى حبيبك ماذا تقولين لاهلك فى البيت ؟
و ماذا لم يتزوجك حبببببك هذا لاى سبب من الاسباب من الذى سيدفع الثمن من سمعته و عاطفتته الست انتى يا اختى ؟
الحب عواطف و احاسيس ....هل من اللائق ان امنح عواطفى و احاسيسى لمن لم اتاكد انه لى فى المستقبل ؟
و ان قولى لى انه سيتقدم .اقول لك من ادراك ان الرب اعده لك شريكا للحياة؟
الحل فى رايي هو الشبع بالمسيح و ليس شىء اخر 
و عندما تاتى الفرصة من الرب سيدبر هو كل امر حسب مشيئته.
انا اعلم ان هذا الكلام لن يعجب كثيرين لكنه الحقيقية للاسف الشديد 
و الرب يبارك حياتكم
وحيد جرجس


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> موضووووع فعلا جميل اوووووى و مفيد
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ​



شكرااااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2010)

وحيد جرجس ايوب قال:


> موضوع هام و افكاره رائعة .الرب يباركك:
> لكنى احب ان اضيف بعض الافكار التى ارى انها هامة و يجب ان تناقش و هى .
> انا اتفق معك ان معظم ما يمر به الشاب هواعجاب و ليس حبا لان هذه هى طبيعة الميل ناحية الجنس الاخر .
> لكن انا ارى انه لا يوجد ما يسمى بالحب قبل الزواج اطلاقا .الحب لاياتى الا بعد الزواج و بهذه المناسبة هناك شخصيتن فى الكتاب المقدس.....واحد احب قبل الزواج و تزوج بمن احب و هو يعقوب .و كانت راحيل سبب تعبل و نكد كبيرين ليعقوب حتى انها ماتت منه فى الطريق .
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا وحيد على الاضافه الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مارينا2010 (4 فبراير 2012)

موضوع حلو فعل شكرا ليكى​


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مارينا2010 قال:


> موضوع حلو فعل شكرا ليكى​


شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

